# VI case with a pto problem



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey yal I got a 1940s VI case tractor with a pto problem. The pto will not stop spinning. It only stops when I push in the clutch. The lever that is supose to turn it on and off dose not do any thing. it only move side to side. It doesn't even grind when I try to turn it when the ctutch is not pushed in. Does some one have an idea to what could be the problem. Thanks


----------

